# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Komandat e kompjuterit me tastin ALT

## ixnpeL

Alt-0128 ?
Alt-0129 ?
Alt-0130 ?
Alt-0131 ?

Alt-0132 ?
Alt-0133 ?
Alt-0134 ?
Alt-0135 ?

Alt-0136 ?
Alt-0137 ?
Alt-0138 U
Alt-0139 ?

Alt-0140 ?
Alt-0141 ?
Alt-0142 ?
Alt-0143 ?

Alt-0144 ?
Alt-0145 ?
Alt-0146 ?
Alt-0147 "

Alt-0148 "
Alt-0149 ?
Alt-0150 ?
Alt-0151 ?

Alt-0152 ?
Alt-0153 ?
Alt-0154 
Alt-0155 ?

Alt-0156 ?
Alt-0157 ?
Alt-0158 ?
Alt-0159 ?

Alt-0160
Alt-0161 ?
Alt-0162 ?
Alt-0163 ?

Alt-0164 ¤
Alt-0165 ?
Alt-0166 ?
Alt-0167 §

Alt-0168 ¨
Alt-0169 ?
Alt-0170 ?
Alt-0171 ?

Alt-0172 ?
Alt-0173
Alt-0174 ?
Alt-0175 ?

Alt-0176 °
Alt-0177 ?
Alt-0178 ?
Alt-0179 ?

Alt-0180 ´
Alt-0181 ?
Alt-0182 ?
Alt-0183 ?

Alt-0184 ¸
Alt-0185 ?
Alt-0186 ?
Alt-0187 ?

Alt-0188 ?
Alt-0189 ?
Alt-0190 ?
Alt-0191 ?

Alt-0192 ?
Alt-0193 Á
Alt-0194 Â
Alt-0195 ?

Alt-0196 Ä
Alt-0197 ?
Alt-0198 ?
Alt-0199 Ç

Alt-0200 ?
Alt-0201 É
Alt-0202 ?
Alt-0203 Ë

Alt-0204 ?
Alt-0205 Í
Alt-0206 Î
Alt-0207 ?

Alt-0208 G
Alt-0209 ?
Alt-0210 ?
Alt-0211 Ó

Alt-0212 Ô
Alt-0213 ?
Alt-0214 Ö
Alt-0215 ×

Alt-0216 ?
Alt-0217 ?
Alt-0218 Ú
Alt-0219 ?

Alt-0220 Ü
Alt-0221 I
Alt-0222 S
Alt-0223 ß

Alt-0224 ?
Alt-0225 á
Alt-0226 â
Alt-0227 ?

Alt-0228 ä
Alt-0229 ?
Alt-0230 ?
Alt-0231 ç

Alt-0232 ?
Alt-0233 é
Alt-0234 ?
Alt-0235 ë

Alt-0236 ?
Alt-0237 ?
Alt-0238 î
Alt-0239 ?

Alt-0240
Alt-0241 ?
Alt-0242 ?
Alt-0243 ó

Alt-0244 ô
Alt-0245 ?
Alt-0246 ö
Alt-0247 ÷

Alt-0248 ?
Alt-0249 ?
Alt-0250 ú
Alt-0251 ?

Alt-0252 ü
Alt-0253 i
Alt-0254 s
Alt-0255 ?

ALT + 154 = Ü
ALT + 155 = ?
ALT + 156 = ?
ALT + 157 = ?

ALT + 158 = ×
ALT + 159 = ?
ALT + 160 = á
ALT + 161 = í

ALT + 162 = ó
ALT + 163 = ú
ALT + 164 = ?
ALT + 165 = ?

ALT + 166 = ?
ALT + 167 = ?
ALT + 168 = ?
ALT + 169 = ?

ALT + 170 = ?
ALT + 171 = ?
ALT + 172 = ?
ALT + 173 = ?

ALT + 174 = ?
ALT + 175 = ?
ALT + 176 = _
ALT + 177 = _

ALT + 178 = _
ALT + 179 = ?
ALT + 180 = ?
ALT + 181 = Á

ALT + 182 = Â
ALT + 183 = ?
ALT + 184 = ?
ALT + 185 = ?
ALT + 186 = ?
ALT + 187 = +
ALT + 188 = +
ALT + 189 = ?

ALT + 190 = ?
ALT + 191 = +
ALT + 192 = +
ALT + 193 = -

ALT + 194 = -
ALT + 195 = +
ALT + 196 = -
ALT + 197 = +

ALT + 198 = ?
ALT + 199 = ?
ALT + 200 = +
ALT + 201 = +

ALT + 202 = -
ALT + 203 = -
ALT + 204 = ?
ALT + 205 = -

ALT + 206 = +
ALT + 207 = ¤
ALT + 208 = ?
ALT + 209 = ?

ALT + 210 = ?
ALT + 211 = Ë
ALT + 212 = ?
ALT + 213 = i

ALT + 214 = Í
ALT + 215 = Î
ALT + 216 = ?
ALT + 217 = +

ALT + 218 = +
ALT + 219 = _
ALT + 220 = _
ALT + 221 = ?

ALT + 222 = ?
ALT + 223 = _
ALT + 224 = Ó
ALT + 225 = ß

ALT + 226 = Ô
ALT + 227 = ?
ALT + 228 = ?
ALT + 229 = ?

ALT + 230 = ?
ALT + 231 = ?
ALT + 232 = ?
ALT + 233 = Ú

ALT + 234 = ?
ALT + 235 = ?
ALT + 236 = ý
ALT + 237 = Ý

ALT + 238 = ?
ALT + 239 = ´
ALT + 240 = -
ALT + 241 = ?

ALT + 242 = _
ALT + 243 = ?
ALT + 244 = ?
ALT + 245 = §

ALT + 246 = ÷
ALT + 247 = ¸
ALT + 248 = °
ALT + 249 = ¨
ALT + 250 = ?
ALT + 251 = ?
ALT + 252 = ?
ALT + 253 = ?

ALT + 254 = _
ALT + 255 = spazio/space
ALT + 265 = tab
ALT + 266 = invio/enter

ALT + 269 = invio/enter
ALT + 271 = ¤
ALT + 276 = ?
ALT + 277 = §

ALT + 282 = annulla/cancel
ALT + 288 = spazio/space
ALT + 289 = !
ALT + 290 = "

ALT + 291 = #
ALT + 292 = $
ALT + 293 = %
ALT + 294 = &

ALT + 295 = '
ALT + 296 = (
ALT + 297 = )
ALT + 298 = *

ALT + 299 = +
ALT + 300 = ,
ALT + 301 = -
ALT + 302 = .

ALT + 303 = /
ALT + 304 = 0
ALT + 305 = 1
ALT + 306 = 2

ALT + 307 = 3
ALT + 308 = 4
ALT + 309 = 5
ALT + 310 = 6

ALT + 311 = 7
ALT + 312 = 8
ALT + 313 = 9
ALT + 314 = :

ALT + 315 = ;
ALT + 316 = 

ALT + 033 = !
ALT + 034 = "
ALT + 035 = #
ALT + 036 = $

ALT + 037 = %
ALT + 038 = &
ALT + 039 = '
ALT + 040 = (

ALT + 041 = )
ALT + 042 = *
ALT + 043 = +
ALT + 044 = ,

ALT + 045 = -
ALT + 046 = .
ALT + 047 = /
ALT + 048 = 0

ALT + 049 = 1
ALT + 050 = 2
ALT + 051 = 3
ALT + 052 = 4

ALT + 053 = 5
ALT + 054 = 6
ALT + 055 = 7
ALT + 056 = 8
ALT + 089 = Y
ALT + 090 = Z
ALT + 091 = [
ALT + 092 = \

ALT + 093 = ]
ALT + 094 = ^
ALT + 095 = _
ALT + 096 = `

ALT + 097 = a
ALT + 098 = b
ALT + 099 = c
ALT + 100 = d

ALT + 101 = e
ALT + 102 = f
ALT + 103 = g
ALT + 104 = h

ALT + 105 = i
ALT + 106 = j
ALT + 107 = k
ALT + 108 = l

ALT + 109 = m
ALT + 110 = n
ALT + 111 = o
ALT + 112 = p

ALT + 113 = q
ALT + 114 = r
ALT + 115 = s
ALT + 116 = t

ALT + 117 = u
ALT + 118 = v
ALT + 119 = w
ALT + 120 = x
ALT + 121 = y
ALT + 122 = z
ALT + 123 = {
ALT + 124 = |

ALT + 125 = }
ALT + 126 = ~
ALT + 128 = Ç
ALT + 129 = ü

ALT + 130 = é
ALT + 131 = â
ALT + 132 = ä
ALT + 133 = ?

ALT + 134 = ?
ALT + 135 = ç
ALT + 136 = ?
ALT + 137 = ë

ALT + 138 = ?
ALT + 139 = ?
ALT + 140 = î
ALT + 141 = ?

ALT + 142 = Ä
ALT + 143 = ?
ALT + 144 = É
ALT + 145 = ?

ALT + 146 = ?
ALT + 147 = ô
ALT + 148 = ö
ALT + 149 = ?

ALT + 150 = ?
ALT + 151 = ?
ALT + 152 = ?
ALT + 153 = Ö

----------


## marolsi

Po mire cfare funksioni kryejne , a i jep dot njeri pergjigje.

Ju pershendes.

----------


## little-boy

> Po mire cfare funksioni kryejne , a i jep dot njeri pergjigje.
> 
> Ju pershendes.




nuk jan funksione por jan kombinimet per paraqitjen e karaktereve ne Ekran 
p.sh ALT+137  shfaq shkronje: ë

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marolsi

Po mire perse duhet te mundohesh keshtu kur e ke tastieren gati. Nejse edhe kjo eshte dicka e mire.

Ju pershendes.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Shkruani ne run "charmap" dhe i keni te gjith karakteret e mundshme.

----------


## genxi

> Shkruani ne run "charmap" dhe i keni te gjith karakteret e mundshme.


ja qe e mesova dhe kete .. pyetja ime eshte se a mund ta modifikoj qe  ë   te behet me komande tjeter psh Alt+111

----------

